# New to the Group...



## Spres (Sep 6, 2019)

I have been married for 7 years, been together for 10 years... Future Ex husband met new people moved out, because he put us in a financial hole... Left me to deal with everything... Then we lost our son 5 years ago and that changed us where we drifted apart... He basically stepped out of the whole situation, to start a new life...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

Please allow us to help you.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Terribly sorry to hear of the loss of your son, and also your marriage. Welcome to TAM, we hope we can help.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with all of this on top of your loss. Hope youmcoem back, you're not alone.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Spres said:


> I have been married for 7 years, been together for 10 years... Future Ex husband met new people moved out, because he put us in a financial hole... Left me to deal with everything... Then we lost our son 5 years ago and that changed us where we drifted apart... He basically stepped out of the whole situation, to start a new life...


*That is beyond sad!

Please expound upon your story and detail for us! And don't be afraid ~ as you are now among friends here at TAM!*


----------



## Minty* (Sep 16, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss. I hope you find some help here.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Truly truly sorry for your lost.


----------

